# free older hay- dry and clean



## Karen Gaietto (Mar 16, 2003)

Have older hay to give away. It was an orchard grass mix. 
We have been using it more for bedding- as I feel the nutritional value is scant at best. Think there are about 200 bales. 
Trying to clean out the barn.

Free to anyone that wants some- take a lot or a little. You haul.

Karen Gaietto
Tiffin, Ohio


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

If no one has claimed it yet, you might call your local animal shelter, or rescue. They could use it for bedding.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

How old???


----------



## Karen Gaietto (Mar 16, 2003)

Thinking at least 5 years.


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for 30+ bales for our new sheep stall floor and for our kids' target practice backdrop area.

Thanks again!


----------

